# Palestinian GTR



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Some pics of my friend's GTR


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

seen this at the protests, well done to the owner

may god protect the children of gaza from the digusting devils.

no justice , no peace, no humanity.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

free Palestine... great effort to the owner.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

euroexports said:


> seen this at the protests, well done to the owner
> 
> may god protect the children of gaza from the digusting devils.
> 
> no justice , no peace, no humanity.


+1 on that


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

MashaAllah, may he get rewarded for that. May Allah protect us all from the devils that rule this dunya.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wanted to do something similar to my car, just didn't know where to go


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

Fair play to him.
He made a stand out performance I'm sure


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

one more 









https://www.facebook.com/palestiniangtr


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice R35 GTR pictures one of my mate did send a pic on what'sapp few weeks back keep up with the good work.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That we live in an age where so many innocent lives are being taken each and every day is a tragedy. Many of us have lost a loved one. Many of us have in our lives children whom we dearly love. Let none of us ever be in a position where these children of ours are taken from us against our will.

My heart goes out to all the victims of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

And I have the utmost respect for all those that have put in an incredible effort to provide all those who are suffering with much needed aid. May they be rewarded accordingly. 

Each and every human life is precious. To kill an innocent person is tantamount to killing all of humanity.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

euroexports said:


> seen this at the protests, well done to the owner
> 
> may god protect the children of gaza from the digusting devils.
> 
> no justice , no peace, no humanity.


Yeah your god is doing a great job there....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Simonh said:


> Yeah your god is doing a great job there....


Careful, you could be damned for such comments.

A bit like this bloke who should be hung from the gallows in public as a display of the consequence for using religion to scare people.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Luthfur Rahman always seems to come under fire. But he still won the last election. From my neighbourhood (which has a fair Muslim composition), very few even made it to the polling booths. None of my family members bothered. So if indeed he employed scare tactics; he wasn't very good. LOL.

Another way to find out exactly how frightening Mr Rahman was; is to find out the Muslim population figure of the borough of Tower Hamlets and then perhaps ascertain how many of the of those eligible to vote actually voted for Mr Rahman.. 

I don't care for politics so I won't bother with such research but at a guess, and a very rough guess at that, not all Muslims eligible to vote, would have. So Mr Rahman is hardly a figure that exerts any fear worth even writing about.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Good on the owner, shame our government don`t support an election on a free Palestine, maybe they would if Scottish people live there.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Saw the car last night while eating in Birmingham, donated to the cause too. It's really nice what they are doing collecting money from people to help those who need it the most. Took some pictures of the car too 

There were lots of R35's around also the red 35 with the 'BOSS' plate was around


----------

